# Lame Backcountry Vibe at Wolf Creek Pass



## matobs

i live in south fork and one of the reasons folks choose to live down here is b/c it's "undiscovered." probably one of last such places in colorado. thus i understand the paroichalism, but i don't condone the attitude. i think locals emotions are bit on edge right now b/c of the village at wolf creek that would literally destroy what the place is about - skiing, untracked deep powder. i think your way off the mark in saying their is a bad vibe up there b/c of few individuals. 

anyhow, what's funny after having read the "guide" is that it totally misses the best skiing up there. i'd be happy to show to it anyone, but i'm certainly not going to publish it.


----------



## Mike Harvey

I really don't buy any of this protectionist attitude. Come on. You were the first person to ever ski some stash..ever? No. You found out about it from someone else then you skied the shit out of it until it was "yours" and now anyone else who wants to ski it is ruining your stash? I just don't buy it. 

I have been pissed in the BC before for sure. Some kid from Western State (no offsense to any alumni of this outstanding University) booting right up my skin track that I drug my ass out bed at 6am to set. Or snowmobiles highpointing an area that I wanted to ski. But really what is the solution? Try to hide "your" area? Impossible. Mad dogging some person who at the end of the day is seeking the same stoke you are? Lame. 

There are way too many folks out there now who want to ski in the bc. It seems like the only solution is to educate and encourage and support groups that are working to protect the experience we all crave. Some lame, locals only, vibe is just tired. If you want to ski by yourself anyday you want, move the mountains of Afghanistan or somewhere way back in AK. This is Colorado. What do you expect?


----------



## Phillips

self righteousness is a dangerous thing. Unfortunately for most of the WC locals, they don't own the BC. It's fair game. Sorry

Kent


----------



## kelly

Laughable issue, i spent the last 15 years in the area off and on between Del Norte, S. Fork and Pagosa and gotta agree with Matobs....the map doesnt even begin to touch on the available stashes...is it more crowded? yep..so what...(i can still head up and ski fresh any day of the week and see nobody)if anything the map concentrates the skiiers to certain areas...the map area is no secret, and most people will have the routes figured out in a day or so with a map or not. I welcome all the BC skiiers to WC, hopefully they will appreciate the area so much that they, too will get on board trying to stop the Mcombs boondoogle....To the very few irritated locals: This is not your secret stash...I cant imagine skiing these ""mapped"" areas for 1yr, much less as long as some said they had been skiing it...boring.....push out,explore find some new areas, isnt that what its all about? 
In the area? I'm glad to show you around, drink some beers and have a good day..dont let the attitudes of a few ""locals"" leave a bad taste in your mouth...
Kelly


----------



## rsmiller

I had originally posted this on Telemark Tips right after the trip for a public comment. 

:: View topic - Bad Backcountry Vibe at Wolf Creek Pass!

As a result of the discussions on Teletips and Foam-Core. Deb has sincerely apologized for her groups actions… thanks Deb.

However, I think this is part of a larger issue that is increasingly common as BC skiing has expanded.


----------



## rock_ski_cowboy

Happens in every sport as people's "secret stash" become popular. I've personally seen it in rock climbing, caving, kayaking, canyoneering (especially, since every area has essentially been secret stash until recently). Backcountry skiing is no surprise. Both sides have their points. Such is life in the outdoors.


----------



## Jahve

Yes, that guy told of about 1% of the goods up there. 

I am half temped to post maps of some of the super sic spots and easily lapable spots we have found and ride in the same/similar area. There is a ton of stuff back there and with all the old login roads in that area the snowmoboard access is about as good as anywhere. 

I also think that these super-sic-o-locals are falling into the "more-richeous-than-you-tele-asshole-types" mold here. IMO this group is the root of and cause of most of the BC problems out there. For gods sake it is National Forest you have no more right to be up there than anyone else! 

They could come up with a plan that would privatize this land! But wait isn’t everyone all pissed at a plan to privatize some of this same land? Funny. 

Never heard filth and threats like that on any snowmobile site or from anyone else than a “sic-o-richeous-tele-type”. Threats of violence as well! Just another representation of what a some "super sic o hike only types" can and will do to force their opinion on folks. 

Funny to me people like these try to demonize the snowmoboard scene as well. I think this thread - and this real story – represents what this type of person does in and to the BC. To me it is just more evidence of how the "Super-richeous-tele-local-hike-crew" is unwilling to work with other user groups, then resort to violence? 

I think that it is time for all users of the BC to realize that people like this represent the problem and not the solution in the BC.


----------



## tress33

post those sic spots


----------



## jbarnow

So where do we get the guide now that Foam got foamed out...

That guide was sweet for us Boulderites that want to stomp the crap out of the Wolf Creek Local's powder...

The funny part about all this territorialism to backcountry ski stashes is that every year it gets worse and worse as more and more beacons, probes, shovels, etc... get sold the population of people skiing the backcountry is exponentially increasing every year and will continue to do so until global warming does away with skiing entirely...or at least Al Gore hopes so.

So when you get your panties in a wad about new people laying lines on your secret runs there is only one thing to do. Find new ones, go bigger, take bigger risks...yeah pretty much follow in Lou Dawson's tracks or move to Alaska (which by the way is an incredible idea for all these insane people ranting and threatening down in Wolf Creek, you'll be really pissed when the billionaire Texan throws lifts on your secret stashes. You can thank the bad economy for an extra five years of decent skiing back there regardless of traffic). 

Sorry, this thread is really old but that guide is gone and I'm on my way to Wolf Creek to risk my life stomping the crap out of 52 new inches sitting on those secret lines. Don't worry though, that skin track will lead me right to where I need to be...that or the wolf mountain and those aspects that us Coloradan's so often pursue.


----------



## lmyers

jbarnow said:


> Sorry, this thread is really old but that guide is gone and I'm on my way to Wolf Creek to risk my life stomping the crap out of 52 new inches sitting on those secret lines. Don't worry though, that skin track will lead me right to where I need to be...that or the wolf mountain and those aspects that us Coloradan's so often pursue.


Be careful if you head out down there, and post a trip report when you return. I suggest caution because 3'+ in that area tends to end up looking like this:








Have fun!


----------



## mania

Is that the powerline run? scary. glad I went to the resort yesterday.


----------



## caseybailey

For me the funny part is that a boulderite is going to drive a 100+ miles passing a ton of sweet skiing to go jump in someone else's skin track. This is what saves the territorial locals. They don't have to follow someone else's skin track. They know the routes. A new storm doesn't cause the wheels to come off the car. Honk as you pass the Sawatch range. I'll be on my second after-work lap.




jbarnow said:


> So where do we get the guide now that Foam got foamed out...
> 
> That guide was sweet for us Boulderites that want to stomp the crap out of the Wolf Creek Local's powder...
> 
> The funny part about all this territorialism to backcountry ski stashes is that every year it gets worse and worse as more and more beacons, probes, shovels, etc... get sold the population of people skiing the backcountry is exponentially increasing every year and will continue to do so until global warming does away with skiing entirely...or at least Al Gore hopes so.
> 
> So when you get your panties in a wad about new people laying lines on your secret runs there is only one thing to do. Find new ones, go bigger, take bigger risks...yeah pretty much follow in Lou Dawson's tracks or move to Alaska (which by the way is an incredible idea for all these insane people ranting and threatening down in Wolf Creek, you'll be really pissed when the billionaire Texan throws lifts on your secret stashes. You can thank the bad economy for an extra five years of decent skiing back there regardless of traffic).
> 
> Sorry, this thread is really old but that guide is gone and I'm on my way to Wolf Creek to risk my life stomping the crap out of 52 new inches sitting on those secret lines. Don't worry though, that skin track will lead me right to where I need to be...that or the wolf mountain and those aspects that us Coloradan's so often pursue.


----------



## islandertek

*WC Gude Book??*

Anyone have a copy of the guidebook?? Hellz Yeah......I want me a copy of that!!  It's been removed from the site. I know it's quite the drive, but I want to hit it up now with all this publicity!! I felt I was always missing something, but now I know I am!!

I love the "sandbox analogy" on the comments for that post!! Ha Haaa!! "Poopin in each other's kiddie Pool" !! SWEET!! 

Another endless discussion, very entertaining though!!


----------



## cadster

It's the Gibbs Creek headwall.

You can see the Lobo Lookout tower in the background.



mania said:


> Is that the powerline run? scary. glad I went to the resort yesterday.


----------



## bobbuilds

He never made the book. Turns out he was gay too, and the people of WY strung him up for that, and disclosure of the Tetons.



islandertek said:


> Anyone have a copy of the guidebook?? Hellz Yeah......I want me a copy of that!!  It's been removed from the site. I know it's quite the drive, but I want to hit it up now with all this publicity!! I felt I was always missing something, but now I know I am!!
> 
> I love the "sandbox analogy" on the comments for that post!! Ha Haaa!! "Poopin in each other's kiddie Pool" !! SWEET!!
> 
> Another endless discussion, very entertaining though!!


----------



## bobbuilds

Careful now, Jeff is a big line skiier. You don't want to race him, do you ? Darsh.


caseybailey said:


> For me the funny part is that a boulderite is going to drive a 100+ miles passing a ton of sweet skiing to go jump in someone else's skin track. This is what saves the territorial locals. They don't have to follow someone else's skin track. They know the routes. A new storm doesn't cause the wheels to come off the car. Honk as you pass the Sawatch range. I'll be on my second after-work lap.


----------



## lmyers

Yep, Gibbs creek. Here is what is looks like with the snow still on the slope:








There is some fantastic stuff at WC, you don't need a guidebook, just a sense of adventure (some avalanche skills and a friend might not hurt either) 








I can't wait to get back down there again...

Bob- did you get my text today?


----------



## caseybailey

bobbuilds said:


> Careful now, Jeff is a big line skiier. You don't want to race him, do you ? Darsh.


 Bob- Do you think it is too late to take it all back?


----------



## rsmiller

I have the guide book and will send if you pm me.


----------



## andy

Using the word undiscovered and pagosa springs / wolf creek in the same sentence....

That's funny...


----------



## rsmiller

I received a bunch of emails asking for the guide so I put it up on a file sharing site. 

Here are the links:


Guide: Wolf Creek Pass.doc

Map: Wolfcreek_guide.jpg


----------



## caseybailey

rsmiller- I noticed your link to Cameron Pass. Do you have a guidebook for that area you'd be willing to share?
Thanks.


----------



## bobbuilds

you fuckin' assholes.


----------



## rsmiller

Nope don't have anything for Cameron. To be honest I would be hesitant to share something like that for fear of being tarred and feathered. The wolf creek pass is a little different given the history there...

Not sure what the deal is with bobbuilds... What gives bob? Are you one of the unfriendly wolf creek locals?




bobbuilds said:


> you fuckin' assholes.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

Nope, he's one of the unfriendly Cameron Pass locals... you're lucky you didn't give up the real goods.


----------



## rsmiller

You think I am crazy that is my stomping grounds!! I'd sell my first born before posting the shots up at the pass!


----------



## Jensjustduckie

Yep, me too but I don't have a first born so I'd have to sell my dog before posting up about CP. Good to see we're on the same page, perhaps we'll all run into each other some snowy day.


----------



## caseybailey

Hilarious...Wolf Creek gets a bad rep because of its locals only vibe and it is at least 3 hours from a major population center. Cameron Pass on the other hand is only an hour and change from a major population center, has its own ski patrol and website (powderbuzz), yet gets no static for its locals only vibe. Awesome.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

I think that's just because powderbuzz isn't very well known, have you ever read them rip each other apart about giving up info on Cameron? There is a locals only vibe on the Powderbuzz it's just not publicized as well(apparently).


----------



## bobbuilds

We are not selling the dog.


----------



## Jahve

I will give up info on the CP area...

Who wants it.. I see no difference in giving up info on wolfer or CP area. 

I have some great maps that some bros who used to go to school up there pointed out to me. There is even a way to legally get sleds into much of that stuff

Just have to scan the maps into the computer and I will post em up but I will start a new thread so that everyone knows that they are cp and not wolfer maps.


----------



## caseybailey

thx RDNek...looking forward to it.


----------



## jbarnow

I'm impressed how much response my provocative post stirred up...and even yielded a copy of the guide book. 

The wolf was fun but not as much fun as Silverton on Saturday. Red Mountain is definitely winning on snow pack but wolf creek pass did have a solid 70 inches. We happened to stumble into some locals up there and they were pretty cool about us being in their stashes...although we did lay down about 3 miles of track before starting to lap. Monarch was pretty boney.

I should probably start a new thread about this but what is the deal with Sunday's at Silverton Mountain? Is it the guaranteed $50 one run? We showed up after an epic Saturday and when I was paying for Sunday they asked if I was aware of the winter wind advisory policy which basically says if we decide to shut the lift you do not get your money back. I asked, "so does that mean I'm paying $50 bucks for one run?"

The response was, "there is no way to know."

After one run they shut the lift despite the weather being the same as the first run. 

Bob, did you get out on the river much last season?


----------



## bobbuilds

Jeff, sure did. Got my skills up, looking forward to this season. Sorry to hear you got jacked at Silverton. 

RDNEK, By all means my good man. I respect you, I like what you guys do. I have a sled now too. It is all fair game. See you out there.


----------



## wyosam

Looking forward to some info on CP.. Been digging around up there a little, tough to get info out of people, even on the mountain.


----------

